# Training NI



## breney

Hi,

I'm wondering who we have that provides training in NI - I'm thinking on Polishing Technique?


----------



## ENDA

PMG in Belfast does the odd demo day but I’d imagine the isn’t much chance of that happening any time soon. It’s more of a walk through demonstration of processes than a full on training day though.


----------



## Ctreanor13

I think there's a crowd called Detail Bay in Middletown on the Monaghan Armagh border. I know Derek used to do training courses might be worth a shout if it's near you? Failing that, try Rollo at OCDNi (Orchard Autocare) he's based up round tandragee / craigavon area I believe.


----------



## Clubberlang12

Marc in "Polished and Waxed" holds trainings days monthly ranging from beginner car care days to more advanced machine polishing and ceramic coating application courses, Very well respected in the detailing community over here.


----------



## B14RRC

Derek Boyd from Detailing Bay offers training courses and can travel to your garage/workshop which can be beneficial in improving your setup.


----------



## atbalfour

Yes Marc is so knowledgeable and a great fella. He's quick to reply on Facebook - I was due to attend a course in May but was postponed due this flu that's going around


----------

